# 2 Day Split



## gentpike99 (Sep 13, 2012)

If forecast holds for Saturday and Sunday it will be some of the warmest weather I have ever hunted in in late December. May have to carry decoys out to field hunt because of muddy conditions. Enjoy the split and be safe out there.


----------



## gill'n time2 (Sep 27, 2015)

It's defiantly a weird year usually we whine about cold and ice now we will complain it's to warn and us In the open water or marsh will be crowded dang u ma nature good luck playing in the slop!


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Cue circus music it will be nuts. Get to the ramp EARLY


----------



## ducksarge (Jul 3, 2011)

It will be a tough hunt. Most if not all of the water will be open and it will scatter the birds. Any place that is easily accessible will be mobbed by hunters. To be succesful you will need to scout, scout, and scout our hard to reach areas.


----------



## drakester (Nov 17, 2015)

ducksarge said:


> It will be a tough hunt. Most if not all of the water will be open and it will scatter the birds. Any place that is easily accessible will be mobbed by hunters. To be succesful you will need to scout, scout, and scout our hard to reach areas.


 Sailflow is calling strong east winds right now for this weekend .This is a risky and very unsafe wind for hunters on the main American Lake St.Clair shoreline be safe and use good judgement a duck is not worth drowning for.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't think it will be any different from last year. I'll be on Lake Erie. Hopefully the strong east winds are wrong. South east or south winds will be good though.


----------



## weiss (Dec 1, 2008)

From my scouting trip today there's going to be a lot of disappointed diver hunters.The lowest number of birds I've ever seen for the split on erie.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hunting Pressure will be high.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Not much better for us inland hunters either . Our spot was loaded Saturday when it was cold and about empty today... they just scatter when it warms up


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

weiss said:


> From my scouting trip today there's going to be a lot of disappointed diver hunters.The lowest number of birds I've ever seen for the split on erie.


Yep, may as well sleep in fellas.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Divers Down said:


> Yep, may as well sleep in fellas.


It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

It's supposed to be a rainy crappy day. It should separate the boys from the girls. Anyone who has been looking knows there are enough birds around. Just a matter of how bad do you want them.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

No birds at the bridge


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

drakester said:


> Sailflow is calling strong east winds right now for this weekend .This is a risky and very unsafe wind for hunters on the main American Lake St.Clair shoreline be safe and use good judgement a duck is not worth drowning for.


going to be tough. rainy, not many birds on the US side, from what I see...


----------



## TeamFowlAssassins (Nov 7, 2007)

Sheet water will be the key! Bring on the rain!


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't know about Erie but I am heading north. There are still very good numbers of cans, reds, bluebills, and of course oldsquaw. This season is jacked I know most of you wont beleive me but I still have 6-8 woodies hanging around the golf course eating acorns off the fairways, crazy.
Two nights ago I let the dogs out at 2 am and it was endless swans flying over so there's still birds moving.
I will definitely have my swan decoys and widgeons mixed in the spread.
Good luck to everyone be safe and be considerate.


----------



## gentpike99 (Sep 13, 2012)

I talked to the farmer where I am hunting on Saturday and he said there were 1000 geese in my spot. He never exaggerates. He said very few ducks.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I got a couple fields holding a few hundred geese and equally mallards. Whether they show up or stand me up 5 minutes after legal shooting time like last year is the question. i might even go fishing. Im extending my season out of michigan. Headed east.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

it is going to be good for field hunters if scouted since they hunting the feeding area. big lake and marsh hunters will be disappointed. Maybe a good 15 minutes and all educated ducks remember where the safe area were. We have not had any new ducks since our season closed. I will be doing layout since a little chance of shooting mallards in the marsh.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

TeamFowlAssassins said:


> Sheet water will be the key! Bring on the rain!


You are wise in the ways of the weather


----------



## quackmaster (Sep 29, 2004)

visited some family this week on anchor bay and had to snap a pic, looks pretty promising if they stick around.....


----------



## Natureman (Mar 9, 2010)

I have been on the Detroit River and watching the Detroit River from shore in spots that always hold birds for over 3 weeks now and it has been rare to even see a single duck. Never seen anything like this in at least 25 years. The two day season looks to be nothing but a waste of time in this area.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

Flying solo for the split. But it's gonna be awesome regardless if warm with scattered birds. A possibility for a few more mallard meatballs to share with people who have never had wild duck on New Year's Eve cotton bowl is worth every paddle in the canoe. 5 red heads below the infamous yellow line seen this morning in my spot of choice along with several pairs of mallards using this water. And still waiting for a mature drake pinner. Curious to see what everyone's thoughts are for dates of next years split Christmas is on Sunday I believe


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

quackmaster said:


> View attachment 200176
> visited some family this week on anchor bay and had to snap a pic, looks pretty promising if they stick around.....


Now that's how ya post...!
Looks like LSC is the place to be this weekend fellas.


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

Went scouting yesterday to find lots of woodies, mallards, and gaddies


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

70 mallards in a field I have permission on. Bum shoulder because of my surgery. This is torture.


----------



## ice ghost (Jan 17, 2015)

Yea, I would definitely avoid the marshes. They are all empty. Layout and divers are your best bet for sure. I'm gonna layout in a Marsh just in case.


----------



## gill'n time2 (Sep 27, 2015)

Headed out with the crowd sat with the old man hey even if the birds are educated n we sit in the middle of the bay and drink coffee n eat venison sausage I won't complain good luck all! We're going to need it wait I just may go shoot squaws n follow the crowd what'd a 4 hr drive anyways! Lol


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Scouting this morning revealed what I think were pintails. It was a rolling type call. Flying with the mallards but still too dark to see. Birds locked and dumped in the field no problem. Never heard or saw any pintail on the west side before so if my buddies shoot them I'll be happy. I'll be using shooting sticks because of my shoulder. It could work, you never know lol. Good luck everyone, I can't believe the end is here already.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

*" 70 *mallards in a field I have permission on. Bum shoulder because of my surgery. This is torture."


I'll hunt it for you!  But seriously even if you won't be out you'll probably shoot more ducks than us.


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Our marsh is dead.....Scouted today and saw a grand total of 2 ducks. Probably gonna just stay home or go fishing.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Scouting this morning revealed what I think were pintails. It was a rolling type call. Flying with the mallards but still too dark to see. Birds locked and dumped in the field no problem. Never heard or saw any pintail on the west side before so if my buddies shoot them I'll be happy. I'll be using shooting sticks because of my shoulder. It could work, you never know lol. Good luck everyone, I can't believe the end is here already.


Had my non dominant shoulder done last week. Told sling three weeks. Sitting in a deer blind. Most docs just don't understand the draw of the outdoors.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I wish we could take more guys with. It's my two main hunting buddies and I. They're good shots, we will see how I do. If I can get them to land on the sheet water or about mojo height, I should have a fighting chance of shooting 2 or more birds off the sticks. Loading up the hole with 2 1/2-3 dozen full body geese, 2 dozen mallard field shells, about 2 dozen duck floaters on the water, and a few mojos. I'll take a picture of the spread if I remember. I'm most excited to call and work birds and watch my dog get a few more retrieves tomorrow. Geese will be a bonus, a few days ago there was 150 and a snow out here. I've been laying low on the couch but decided I had to really see the show myself today. 

I hear ya chemo, the doctors don't understand what it's like to be outdoors! Luckily my non dominant shoulder got operated on. So I'm good to shoot.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Horrible morning. Wish it would've stayed a little warmer last night. 31 when I woke up and when we got out there it was iced up. Ducks knew it and barely any showed up. Saw 15-20 and they all went back into the neighborhood pond. Got up later in the morning and had a hen land in the decoys. She died. Left the spread out and headed out in a sec, thinking the rain might push them into the field for a decent night shoot.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

We made the most of things this morning and had fun with friends. Ended the day with four mallards and a goose. Of course we had the suicidal group of 4 geese want in while we were packing it up and the guns were unloaded. It never fails. Lol. The ducks were all singles that committed all the way. 

First duck of the day was a suzy. No one saw her come in, but we heard quacking right on top of us. Looked up and a hawk was trying to get her. She dove into the water, evaded the hawk, but the fates were not with her and she'll be on a friends plate soon.


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

The bay was loaded with squaw earlier this week when we were walleye fishing.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Saw good numbers of mallards...at the boat launch


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

saw lots of squaws in between the whitecaps..only ended up putting two of four gunners in the layout before we called it. ended with 6 squaws 1 golden eye


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Outdoor Gal said:


> We made the most of things this morning and had fun with friends. Ended the day with four mallards and a goose. Of course we had the suicidal group of 4 geese want in while we were packing it up and the guns were unloaded. It never fails. Lol. The ducks were all singles that committed all the way.
> 
> First duck of the day was a suzy. No one saw her come in, but we heard quacking right on top of us. Looked up and a hawk was trying to get her. She dove into the water, evaded the hawk, but the fates were not with her and she'll be on a friends plate soon.


Great kill story O.G. You're one of my favorites for reports.
Kiddos?


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

With no snow and no ice this spot wasnt to great. Decoyed 10 mallards in 3 different groups to about 30 yards. But i pulled a muscle in my back and couldnt swing my gun to well. Had i known id been in so much pain id slept in. So i watched them land and and quack at me from across the river for a hour or so. Tomorrow im gonna hunt in a slightly different vantage point. Mallard i can bring a bird home. Fortunately i have very little invested here. Its a whopping 3 miles from my house on private property. Saw a few high flocks buzz the tree tops that headed up river. Turned out they found a few bird feeders that appealed to them.
.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Was shooting them pretty good out on Erie before the game wardens came and ruined our morning. Lots and lots of birds out there. Not many hunters though as the lake was pretty rough.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

craigrh13 said:


> Was shooting them pretty good out on Erie before the game wardens came and ruined our morning. Lots and lots of birds out there. Not many hunters though as the lake was pretty rough.


You get tickets? What happened?


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Great kill story O.G. You're one of my favorites for reports.
> Kiddos?


No little guys today, since we were invited out with friends. 

Thought about taking the boys to one of our farm ponds tomorrow morning (easy hide there), but they're worn out from holiday fun and we're all fighting the never-ending cold. Figure it's time to call it a season and relax at home.

The off season is going to be spent training a new pup. He'll be coming home at the end of January. The start of a whole new adventure.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Jerry Lamb said:


> You get tickets? What happened?


Yes sir. We were boat hunting deep water so we had to obviously use the boat to retrieve birds. Game warden seen us retrieve a dead GE in the decoys and we didn't unload our guns before we retrieved it. No loaded weapons while the boat is in motion. I understand it's a law and I did break it but I think it's BS. They were kind of arrogant as well. They weren't pricks but they were snotty. This was at Mouillie. They were two younger guys.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

craigrh13 said:


> Yes sir. We were boat hunting deep water so we had to obviously use the boat to retrieve birds. Game warden seen us retrieve a dead GE in the decoys and we didn't unload our guns before we retrieved it. No loaded weapons while the boat is in motion. I understand it's a law and I did break it but I think it's BS. They were kind of arrogant as well. They weren't pricks but they were snotty. This was at Mouillie. They were two younger guys.


It's for your own safety. Live and learn. 
Watch the shooting cripples out of a moving boat. Put it in neutral and wait for the boat to stop moving.
You should appear in court and volunteer to put out wood duck boxes in lieu of paying a fine.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Jerry Lamb said:


> It's for your own safety. Live and learn.
> Watch the shooting cripples out of a moving boat. Put it in neutral and wait for the boat to stop moving.
> You should appear in court and volunteer to put out wood duck boxes in lieu of paying a fine.


 There was no shooting cripples. Well we did earlier. We always make sure the boat is stopped. Always have. Never have I unloaded all the guns in a boat to go retrieve a bird. We were constantly having to retrieve birds. That would be a royal PIA to do so. I'm just not hunting Mouillie anymore. Between them and the joggers running down the Dike and wanting to stop and take pictures of us it about reinforced my decision to just avoid that place. Great diver hunting but it's not worth it.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> Yes sir. We were boat hunting deep water so we had to obviously use the boat to retrieve birds. Game warden seen us retrieve a dead GE in the decoys and we didn't unload our guns before we retrieved it. No loaded weapons while the boat is in motion. I understand it's a law and I did break it but I think it's BS. They were kind of arrogant as well. They weren't pricks but they were snotty. This was at Mouillie. They were two younger guys.


How could they see that your guns were loaded in deep water? The banana dike completely off limits during waterfowl season, there shouldn't be joggers out there, call the rap next time and dnr will remind them.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Surprised they didn't get ya for a uncased gun too. Unless of course it was cased.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

I am getting a good chuckle reading the MS complaint forum. People always wanting more of a CO presence but when they are doing their job, they are interfearing with your hunt. Perhaps someone called you in thinking you were in violation? Not sure why you wouldn't think of not getting checked at a spot where many complain (insert common theme) of violations, add to that a popular hunting area.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

bheary said:


> Surprised they didn't get ya for a uncased gun too. Unless of course it was cased.


Not true, you need to re-read the guide section on Transporting Firearms. Car, Truck, Snowmobile, ORV they must be cased, however, in a boat only needs to be unloaded even under power, no case required.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Divers Down said:


> How could they see that your guns were loaded in deep water? The banana dike completely off limits during waterfowl season, there shouldn't be joggers out there, call the rap next time and dnr will remind them.


good question. they must have been in boat blind next to the dike and DNR drove on the dike.


----------



## Natureman (Mar 9, 2010)

craigrh13 said:


> Yes sir. We were boat hunting deep water so we had to obviously use the boat to retrieve birds. Game warden seen us retrieve a dead GE in the decoys and we didn't unload our guns before we retrieved it. No loaded weapons while the boat is in motion. I understand it's a law and I did break it but I think it's BS. They were kind of arrogant as well. They weren't pricks but they were snotty. This was at Mouillie. They were two younger guys.


Been checked by game wardens several times; if your not doing anything wrong the hunt shouldn't be ruined and even if you are take your ticket and keep hunting. Like speeding, take your ticket and continue on. I mean it sucks to get a ticket and have to pay any amount of money but would you rather have no game wardens and no one following and rules? I'm glad we have some wardens working during the holidays, too much crap is always going on in that area anyways.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

fsamie1 said:


> good question. they must have been in boat blind next to the dike and DNR drove on the dike.


That's what we were doing. There was also several cars on the Dike. People taking nature walks and pictures. There was a lot of ducks and we were killing them too. It's all good. I'm still going to not have everyone unload every time we retrieve a bird. That's asinine. I don't ever shoot while the boat is in motion and that is what the law is to help protect. Oh well, I'll pay the fine and go about my business. The funny part was the boat that was rallying the birds and driving into rafts and burning them up seen them come down the dike and hauled ass. We weren't concerned about the CO's because we knew we were legal....or so we thought.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

We left the spread and went home for a few hours. Got back around 1:45 yesterday only to find 50 honkers right in the decoys.  It never fails. Geese are stubborn all season long and when we leave, they come. Ah well, no big deal. I ended up shooting a hen mallard one handed without shooting sticks. I'm actually pretty surprised how easy it is to shoot one handed. Only time I shot all day and I got one. Hopefully I never have to do that again though.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> That's what we were doing. There was also several cars on the Dike. People taking nature walks and pictures. There was a lot of ducks and we were killing them too. It's all good. I'm still going to not have everyone unload every time we retrieve a bird. That's asinine. I don't ever shoot while the boat is in motion and that is what the law is to help protect. Oh well, I'll pay the fine and go about my business. The funny part was the boat that was rallying the birds and driving into rafts and burning them up seen them come down the dike and hauled ass. We weren't concerned about the CO's because we knew we were legal....or so we thought.


Still not? lol


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> Not true, you need to re-read the guide section on Transporting Firearms. Car, Truck, Snowmobile, ORV they must be cased, however, in a boat only needs to be unloaded even under power, no case required.


Ya, good call. Re-read the rules couldn't find it. Still can't decide what is harder to find info; trout guide or hunting trapping guide.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

[QUOTE="craigrh13, post: 5744087, member: 
I'm still going to not have everyone unload every time we retrieve a bird. That's asinine. I don't ever shoot while the boat is in motion and that is what the law is to help protect. [/QUOTE]

So you want to apply the law as you see fit!
Either you want to continue to be a violater or you're stuck on stupid with your comment!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Honkkilla59 said:


> [QUOTE="craigrh13, post: 5744087, member:
> I'm still going to not have everyone unload every time we retrieve a bird. That's asinine. I don't ever shoot while the boat is in motion and that is what the law is to help protect.


So you want to apply the law as you see fit!
Either you want to continue to be a violater or you're stuck on stupid with your comment![/QUOTE]


Yup. I'm not doing anything 95% of other hunters aren't doing. It's no different than speeding. Speed limit is 70 on the high way, do you drive exactly 70 or do you drive 75 like everyone else? No different. I've been doing this for 20 years, but just because one CO wanted to enforce that law yesterday I'm not going to change. I've never seen one person do this. Not a single person on any guided hunt, nothing. It's kind of a bs rule when you are actually hunting. I know I'm not doing anything bad so I'm not worried about it. Obviously the righteous ricks will complain but they cry foul at everything.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

craigrh13 said:


> So you want to apply the law as you see fit!
> Either you want to continue to be a violater or you're stuck on stupid with your comment!



Yup. I'm not doing anything 95% of other hunters aren't doing. It's no different than speeding. Speed limit is 70 on the high way, do you drive exactly 70 or do you drive 75 like everyone else? No different. I've been doing this for 20 years, but just because one CO wanted to enforce that law yesterday I'm not going to change. I've never seen one person do this. Not a single person on any guided hunt, nothing. It's kind of a bs rule when you are actually hunting. I know I'm not doing anything bad so I'm not worried about it. Obviously the righteous ricks will complain but they cry foul at everything.[/QUOTE]

Do the crime do the time and don't be a cry baby then.
So if the majority of people where to shoot themselves you would follow their lead?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Honkkilla59 said:


> Yup. I'm not doing anything 95% of other hunters aren't doing. It's no different than speeding. Speed limit is 70 on the high way, do you drive exactly 70 or do you drive 75 like everyone else? No different. I've been doing this for 20 years, but just because one CO wanted to enforce that law yesterday I'm not going to change. I've never seen one person do this. Not a single person on any guided hunt, nothing. It's kind of a bs rule when you are actually hunting. I know I'm not doing anything bad so I'm not worried about it. Obviously the righteous ricks will complain but they cry foul at everything.


Do the crime do the time and don't be a cry baby then.
So if the majority of people where to shoot themselves you would follow their lead?[/QUOTE]

Yes, because that's the same.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> I am licensed to carry but I wasn't carrying that day. My ticket says misdemeanor. He also circled yes on the conservation fee. No idea what that is.
> He said I just call the outhouse and pay the fine. He also said it won't go on my record. I surely hope not. Not something as dumb as this.





craigrh13 said:


> I am licensed to carry but I wasn't carrying that day. My ticket says misdemeanor. He also circled yes on the conservation fee. No idea what that is.
> He said I just call the outhouse and pay the fine. He also said it won't go on my record. I surely hope not. Not something as dumb as this.


absolutly a misdemeanor can go on your record and up to 1 year in jail if a judge decides.
Iv never heard of just paying a misdemeanor.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I was checked by same young CO at Pointe mouillee launch. He checked gun, shells, and license. oops, my hunting license was swapped with my neighbor's kid opening day afternoon and I was carrying his license all season. No big deal, did not give me a hard time, called someone and was told I have license. He was very nice and professional and did not go out of his way to find something such as life jacket, boat lights, registration and etc. I was good for those anyway.


----------



## Dale Anders (Dec 28, 2015)

Were you hunting just inside the wall in the cutout where the barge is at the banana? I think I remember seeing you and your boat. The boat was missing a registration decal and a character in the MC numbers. If that was you that the CO's contacted, AND you also did not have paper registration, he probably gave you a good deal giving you just 1 ticket instead of 4.

It would also be pretty embarrassing if a member of your party was also a hunter safety instructor in the past.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree with some, it's kind of a junk law. Although I understand the multiple reasons it exists. However, you willingly broke the law. The CO's ruined your hunt? Or you did? The effort on the internet the last 24 hrs is WAY more than the effort to unload.


----------



## Michigan Muck Hunter (Sep 14, 2015)

We put down a 7 man limit on mallards today. A very tough hunt through the mud but worth the hard work. No CO problems. Although we have ran into them 2 times this year they have been courteous and professional towards us.


----------



## Snowulf (Nov 23, 2015)

3 man limits of redheads and cans yesterday.

Plus buffs and ruddies


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

The unloading of the gun is for safety and to make sure that the hunter isn't getting an unfair advantage getting in the proximity of legal game. There have been numerous instances where ADs happen while the boat is underway. It has happened when the gun has gone off while bouncing around, when a dog has stepped on it, when the operator has lost balance and fell on it. We only hear about the ADs that cause injury or death, not the countless times it happens and no one gets hurt or it's only equipment that's damaged. We teach in Hunter Safety that a safety is a mechanical device that may fail. 

I really don't have a comment on the ticket other than it's the officer's discretion whether to issue a ticket or a warning. However, craigh13, I would hope you would reconsider your position regarding to continue being loaded underway. You've gone through enough in Iraq, I certainly wouldn't want you to have to deal with a traumatic AD.

I thank you for your service and standing the watch. God bless.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Think of it this way...if you were teaching your kid to hunt, and hunt safely, would you unload? 
And if not, what would you tell your kid if they called you on it.
Now really, how hard is it to unload?


----------



## ice ghost (Jan 17, 2015)

Split was awesome in SW as usual. Mallard limits both days. Guess it sucked for some of you gals cuz ya never mentioned it. Only some drama crap that has nothing to do with this post. Better luck next year.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

I didn't get out for this year's split, sounds like you guys had a good hunt!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Divers Down said:


> absolutly a misdemeanor can go on your record and up to 1 year in jail if a judge decides.
> Iv never heard of just paying a misdemeanor.


lol i've paid lost of misdemeanors. not proud of it but yer kinda wrong on that one.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Sounded like he was lacking the paper registration.
> Just unload the guns guys it's not that hard. If the boat is yours and someone else has an accident you are liable.


Thank you Jerry! First sensible post in this thread!!!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Not pointed at Craig, but generally my experience in Michigan is that it takes a few things before they start writing. 

I've found our CO's in general are reasonable. Have had more issues over the years with butt hurt hunters calling the CO speculating about violations, but thankfully the CO's in Michigan have always shown up and figured out pretty quickly that there was no issues. Twice in the last few years have had other hunters call because they "heard too much shooting to still be legal" or "they had a bunch of ducks and must be over". Both times we hunted 6 and had our 36. Both times the CO was quick to get there was no violations. I can't imagine the false reports they get on a daily basis based on speculation that they need to sort through. Have to give them a lot of credit. Couldn't imagine having to role into a call and try to figure out if the hunter is FOS, or the caller is FOS.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Well I'll detract from the distraction and get back to the two day split topic. My bro and I went out to a marsh in Washtenaw and had plenty of action, multiple groups of mallards decoy in, one group fully cupped landing gear down, couldn't hit a SINGLE duck lol. We've had or days of bad wing shooting, but never have come out with nothing like this. It was pretty absurd and unreal. And and the end of this season, with some great days and great shots learning how to wing shoot better with a mod choke, I thought I was just starting to become a better wing shooter, and then I end on this note lol. My dog was PISSED. I carried him out of his blind out of respect so he wouldn't get muddy, ya know since his morning was pretty relaxing and dry anyhow.


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

Craig, thanks for your service!!! The rest is not directed at you. 

I missed the 2 day split due to family obligations out of state. Grrrrrr...... I have enjoyed all the posts. 

Crazy stuff happens, like the pellet in my arm from grouse hunting. Freak pellet off a tree from 25 yards away. The shot wasn't even close to me, just a freak thing. My point, even though it may seem safe, I have this pellet reminding me crazy stuff happens, at least happens to me. I don't even paddle my kayak loaded, lol. That's how I roll. Now post season depression starts....


----------



## drakester (Nov 17, 2015)

ahartz said:


> going to be tough. rainy, not many birds on the US side, from what I see...


 As much as I stress safety on this thread ,with strong east winds and all of three to four footers . I saw a guide bring 10 hunters with three boats to hunt the 12 mile road area. Needless to say he sank a 21 foot proline and sure he had 10 white knuckled paying hunters lucky to make it out alive. I woke up to coast guard driving back and fourth out in front of the house at five am.. Not only did this guide risk his hunters lifes over ducks but he did the same for the coast guard. I really hope people will pay closer heed to the weather forecast in the future. My group did well Saturday and decent Sunday . Watched layout tenders rally ducks all day Sunday . Really no wonder why there are no ducks along the shoreline during the regular duck season.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Like most of the posts in this thread, I'm not piling on you either. But there are reasons for the regulations, which often are to educate people. And the key is that you learn from them, and you DON'T do the same stunt again.
Most of us on this site have done things and gotten tickets...no plug in gun, no life vests, etc. etc. But usually (at least speaking for myself here) they were done by accident...not knowingly. And you don't do it again. 

I agree with those who have said this one is a safety issue. Are you guys safe when hunting? I'm sure you are. But do accidents happen? They most certainly do. 

My guess (purely speculation) is this...the CO's were observing you for a while. Had you done this move once, I'm guessing they may have figured you did it by accident, and just given you a warning, if that...guessing. But I'm guessing they watched you do it multiple times, meaning you did it knowingly. Therefore, a ticket is definitely warranted. 

Do what you want...you're an adult. But you saying you will definitely be out there again doing the same thing bothers me. You haven't learned a thing. I'm just sayin'


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

There were layouts all around us but everyone gave each other elbow room. Scratched out a few and slow but consistant action. Added one BB to our spread that came floating past off someone elses line. Clip still attached?
Interesting experience of the day was a group hunting out of two layouts inside of us. We both picked up around the same time. As we motored back and past where they were hunting, they had left one of their layouts, looked like a Bankes. I assume they were coming back out that evening and wanted to save their spot? Pretty trusting especially with all the other hunters around.


----------



## Snowulf (Nov 23, 2015)

Quack Addict said:


> I didn't get out for this year's split, sounds like you guys had a good hunt!


It was great, but if you didn't have enough boat it was kind of dicey.

I need to find a better source for weather than twc and the marine weather app (and not-so accu weather), when we hit the lake the conditions were nothing like any of them said,

Having to turn back into the launch and sit there watching the lake until it was good enough to get it without getting swamped/rolled sucked.

Along with the gun safety thing, I'm one of those guys who makes my passengers wear pfds when moving unless the water is fairly calm. 5 am Saturday saw steady 3 foot action with random 4-5 footers, in a 16 ft 1969 Starcraft that's not so awesome. On the upside the I learned the hull can take getting slammed down on a boulder with 3 guys and 150 decoys in it without puncturing.

I'm definitely going to have to pull the floor and massage the dent out though.


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Got out Sunday with two nephews, one home on leave from Army. Great day with the boys. 1 goose and 9 ducks. A few others flew away scared for sure. Perfect end to another long season that started Sept 1. Tired, grinning, and grateful as I look at a season of hunting pictures.


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

Sound like another typical day hunting the mile roads drakester. 

Lol


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Hunted an Erie shore spot both days. The first day pairs and singles of blues work great all morning. Mallards were incredibly uncooperative. Compared to last season with more froze up, the mallards played great! Ended with 18 bluebills, 1 gaddy, and these two stud drake get.









The second day, same spot. Goose egg.


----------



## midmimike (Jan 4, 2014)

I managed 2 geese the first morning and nothing the second afternoon. I figure that's not too bad considering being crunched for time and every puddle having at least 2 boats on it.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Snowulf said:


> I need to find a better source for weather than twc and the marine weather app (and not-so accu weather), when we hit the lake the conditions were nothing like any of them said,


I use the Bluefin ap on my phone a lot for walleye and salmon fishing and it's usually pretty accurate.


----------



## JSmitherman (Oct 8, 2015)

Good day for divers on first day, six man limit at moullie. Slowed down the second day, only 7 blue bills inside the hole on the dike.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

Lamarsh said:


> Well I'll detract from the distraction and get back to the two day split topic. My bro and I went out to a marsh in Washtenaw and had plenty of action, multiple groups of mallards decoy in, one group fully cupped landing gear down, couldn't hit a SINGLE duck lol. We've had or days of bad wing shooting, but never have come out with nothing like this. It was pretty absurd and unreal. And and the end of this season, with some great days and great shots learning how to wing shoot better with a mod choke, I thought I was just starting to become a better wing shooter, and then I end on this note lol. My dog was PISSED. I carried him out of his blind out of respect so he wouldn't get muddy, ya know since his morning was pretty relaxing and dry anyhow.


Ha, same story here. We saw lots of birds. We chose the best cover over the x and it turned out to be a mistake as most of the ducks went in about 100 yards behind us. We did manage to call a few in though, and my son and I missed two ducks each including one hanging there in the wind at about 20 yards. Oh well, we still had a good time.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

spartansfan said:


> Hunted an Erie shore spot both days. The first day pairs and singles of blues work great all morning. Mallards were incredibly uncooperative. Compared to last season with more froze up, the mallards played great! Ended with 18 bluebills, 1 gaddy, and these two stud drake get.
> View attachment 200545
> 
> 
> The second day, same spot. Goose egg.


Just curious, how common is it to take GWT during the split?


----------



## aceraceae (Sep 28, 2012)

We never broke double digit harvests this year. Probably down 2/3 as compared to 5 season average. Added a few more this past Saturday. Hope to get one more hunt in Ohio.


----------



## weekendwarrior620 (Aug 8, 2013)

hunted st clair down by the mile roads about 3 miles out. Took about 15 waves over the front of the boat but me and 2 buddys limited out cans and buffys


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Lamarsh said:


> Just curious, how common is it to take GWT during the split?


Not very. Although not all too surprising with this warm weather. Saw some wood ducks taken in the split as well.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

weekendwarrior620 said:


> hunted st clair down by the mile roads about 3 miles out. Took about 15 waves over the front of the boat but me and 2 buddys limited out cans and buffys


Yikes! Be careful out there man


----------



## haverka7 (Dec 31, 2012)

only hunted saturday and managed 11 squaw and a mallard. That day was a perfect example of how nasty the big lake can get in a hurry.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

haverka7 said:


> only hunted saturday and managed 11 squaw and a mallard. That day was a perfect example of how nasty the big lake can get in a hurry.


And that's one of the reasons I don't have any desire to hunt the big lake. Too many things can go wrong and no one out there to help.


----------



## haverka7 (Dec 31, 2012)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> And that's one of the reasons I don't have any desire to hunt the big lake. Too many things can go wrong and no one out there to help.


You're missing out its the most fun you can have with your clothes on! But in all seriousness I grew up on the big lake and have the upmost respect for it and safety is always the #1 priority. Could we have shot more absolutly but it was startimg to get nasty. And im not risking my life or my friends for a duck.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

JSmitherman said:


> Good day for divers on first day, six man limit at moullie. Slowed down the second day, only 7 blue bills inside the hole on the dike.


Those are some good looking birds. No close up pics?


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

.


----------



## SnowJunkie (Oct 31, 2013)

haverka7 said:


> only hunted saturday and managed 11 squaw and a mallard. That day was a perfect example of how nasty the big lake can get in a hurry.


What time did you guys come in? We came in around noon or so and every trailer where I was at was already gone. I didn't think it was too bad at that point but didn't care to see what it was like in another hour. I think the small craft advisory was put into place around 2ish.


----------



## haverka7 (Dec 31, 2012)

We came in around noon....we werw just taking on a ton of spray and it was really uncomfortable and my bilge was not working correctly another reason we came in.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

SL80 said:


> Ha, same story here. We saw lots of birds. We chose the best cover over the x and it turned out to be a mistake as most of the ducks went in about 100 yards behind us. We did manage to call a few in though, and my son and I missed two ducks each including one hanging there in the wind at about 20 yards. Oh well, we still had a good time.


We had no problems getting ducks to decoy well within range, we just totally whiffed on EVERY SINGLE ONE. My brother seriously asked if there was actually shot in the shells we were using lol. I was just getting sharp on my wing shooting in the latter half of the regular season, and then I go off and end on this note. Unreal. We had a good laugh though, definitely a funny memory. The ducks definitely got to chalk up a win for them that day.


----------



## SnowJunkie (Oct 31, 2013)

haverka7 said:


> We came in around noon....we werw just taking on a ton of spray and it was really uncomfortable and my bilge was not working correctly another reason we came in.


That's the reason I have 2 bilge pumps on my boat!


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Doesn't the regulation says that you have to raise the motor before shooting the cripple? I have a mud motor and does not raise. It is so subjective if forward motion is stopped. It really does not, wind can still move you toward the cripple and here it comes the ticket. by the time you close throttle and wait for zero forward motion, BB doves and comes up 100 yard away. If CO is watching you going after a cripple, he can always find a stupid reason to give you a ticket. It is a losing game.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

fsamie1 said:


> Doesn't the regulation says that you have to raise the motor before shooting the cripple? I have a mud motor and does not raise. It is so subjective if forward motion is stopped. It really does not, wind can still move you toward the cripple and here it comes the ticket. by the time you close throttle and wait for zero forward motion, BB doves and comes up 100 yard away. *If CO is watching you going after a cripple, he can always find a stupid reason to give you a ticket. It is a losing game*.


I believe it was NWA that said something about the Police...just cant remember what it was?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Divers Down said:


> I believe it was NWA that said something about the Police...just cant remember what it was?


I think it might of rhymed with luck.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

fsamie1 said:


> Doesn't the regulation says that you have to raise the motor before shooting the cripple? I have a mud motor and does not raise. It is so subjective if forward motion is stopped. It really does not, wind can still move you toward the cripple and here it comes the ticket. by the time you close throttle and wait for zero forward motion, BB doves and comes up 100 yard away. If CO is watching you going after a cripple, he can always find a stupid reason to give you a ticket. It is a losing game.


No, motor does not have to be raised to shot; however, it has to be shut off and not just put in neutral. The difficulty with a mud motors (until recent ones) is no reverse, so makes it harder to stop forward motion which you also need to do before shooting. The good news is it's legal to scoop them up with a fishing net while under power.

Here is the section from the Guide about the law:
_No person shall take or attempt to take migratory game birds (including woodcock):
• From or by means of any motorboat, power boat or other craft having a motor attached, any sailboat, or any floating craft or device of any kind propelled or towed by power or sail, unless the motor has been completely shut off and/or the sails furled and its progress ceased. A craft under power may be used to retrieve dead or crippled birds; however, crippled birds may not be shot from such craft while under power or until forward progress has ceased. A loaded gun shall not be transported in an automobile, aircraft, motorboat or sailboat, motor bike, tractor, ORV, snowmobile or other motorized vehicle._


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

The way it's wrote and the way the CO's explained it to me was just stop forward progress. They said I didn't have to shut off my engine. The way it is wrote kind of contradicts itself. It says the engine must be shut off in the beginning but at the end it says to shoot a cripple you have to cease forward progress or not be under power.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> No, motor does not have to be raised to shot; however, it has to be shut off and not just put in neutral. The difficulty with a mud motors (until recent ones) is no reverse, so makes it harder to stop forward motion which you also need to do before shooting. The good news is it's legal to scoop them up with a fishing net while under power.
> 
> Here is the section from the Guide about the law:
> _No person shall take or attempt to take migratory game birds (including woodcock):
> • From or by means of any motorboat, power boat or other craft having a motor attached, any sailboat, or any floating craft or device of any kind propelled or towed by power or sail, unless the motor has been completely shut off and/or the sails furled and its progress ceased. A craft under power may be used to retrieve dead or crippled birds; however, crippled birds may not be shot from such craft while under power or until forward progress has ceased. A loaded gun shall not be transported in an automobile, aircraft, motorboat or sailboat, motor bike, tractor, ORV, snowmobile or other motorized vehicle._


"While under power or forward progress is ceased" I take to mean, and how we do it, is either shut the engine off, or put it in nuetral but don't shoot until the boat is still. A restart could result in a lost bird if it takes 3 crank sessions, and there is 2' chop with a pancaking bird. 
We also position the boat upwind of where we think the bird will come up so it's drifting broadsie, still.


----------



## drakester (Nov 17, 2015)

craigrh13 said:


> The way it's wrote and the way the CO's explained it to me was just stop forward progress. They said I didn't have to shut off my engine. The way it is wrote kind of contradicts itself. It says the engine must be shut off in the beginning but at the end it says to shoot a cripple you have to cease forward progress or not be under power.


Years ago I was at a DU dinner sitting with four D.N.R. officers when one started kind of bragging how he could always find a waterfowl hunter a reason to give a ticket. The young officer was kind of put in his place by a fellow conservationist . He could of got me because the first reason was seperating or tagging ducks when hunting in a group.At that time it was new to me and really still dont do a good job of that. I have been told more then once the reason they dont right tickets to the locals fishing along the Detroit river is why bother they wont show up or pay them anyways. They have a job that people take for granted many times except when they are needed by those same people. The D.N.R. is very understaffed for the area they have to patrol and remember they are human and can make mistakes like the rest of us me included. They have a thankless but necessary job to do.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Craig. You were very fortunate the CO wasn't consulted on the plea agreement or the outcome may of been different I give you credit for owning up to your mistake. Although we don't agree with all the laws, they are there for a reason, usually because someone got hurt Therefore a law is enacted to protect everyone, even those that are the most safe


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Divers Down said:


> "Hunting from an aircraft" this is a thing?? Lol
> I see carrying concealed under the influence of booze or controlled substance is a CI but having your hunting shotgun loaded in a moving boat is a misdemeanor. Wtf? Seems back asswards to me.
> Sounds like a lot of wiggle room in the law.


Actually about 10 years ago we had a complaint in our county of people shooting deer (firearm deer season) out of a helicopter. Knowing who was involved it probably wasn't a stretch of the truth. 

By the time we got to the area the helicopter pilot had dropped off the passenger and took off again......unfortunately we couldn't make a case.


----------

